# SRRV, Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA) Permanent Resident



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jaijav15 said:


> My partner is married already, so no marriage available for me


Okay thanks for sharing James and I really do feel sorry for you and your situation, it sounds like that marriage was over a long time ago and like you mentioned an Annulment would be very lengthy and expensive. Most Expats that come here aren't aware of how tough the Marital Laws are in the Philippines, you won't be the first and for sure you won't be the last stuck in that quagmire.

All I can do is pray for you and hope that the vaccine roll out quickens, I guess in the mean time you should work some double shifts and save up money for the grand return and see if you can qualify for an SRRV, the costs will really depend on your age.

SRRV: PRA Philippine Retirement Authority for SRRV Link

SRRV Visa Break Down Link to SRRV variants

SRRV Downloads SRRV Download link

About the only way for you to live and stay as a Permanent Resident would be the SRRV route.


----------



## Jaijav15 (Jul 20, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Annulment would be a good route but if she had kids with her husband I don't think you can get an annulment.
> 
> James you can work and live here as a Permanent Resident on an SRRV Visa the link I posted earlier. You will need to get a work permit on an SRRV it's a little different from the 13a Visa or Permanent Resident Visa through marriage.
> 
> I remember you mentioned you had saved up I think $15,000 USD? for your retirement Visa so when all else fails that's what you'll focus on.


Upon further research, it appears that my age requires a deposit of 50k usd, 20k isnt beyound the realms of possiblity, 50k is im afraid


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jaijav15 said:


> Upon further research, it appears that my age requires a deposit of 50k usd, 20k isnt beyound the realms of possiblity, 50k is im afraid


The PRA are not accepting anyone under the age of 50 currently, I don't know if this effects you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jaijav15 said:


> I didn't mention having 15k usd saved, I fear you may be thinking of someone else. Is my age (39) not an obstacle to me applying for a SRRV?
> 
> What is the minimum requirement for a deposit for the SRRV? I remember hearing 20k usd being a figure I heard a few years back...


Sorry James, I got you confused with another new Expat to the forum.

Here's the link and see if you qualify for one of the 4 SRRV. SRRV Qualification But from what I'm viewing it doesn't look so good unless you have a pension.


----------



## Jaijav15 (Jul 20, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Sorry James, I got you confused with another new Expat to the forum.
> 
> Here's the link and see if you qualify for one of the 4 SRRV. SRRV Qualification But from what I'm viewing it doesn't look so good unless you have a pension.


It appears as though I may be eligible for the SRRV Smile: 
Principal Applicants for the SRRV must be foreign nationals or former Filipino citizens who are at least 35 years old, and to foreign nationals, who are 50 years old and above, who are diplomats and members of qualified group under the SRRV program of PRA.

The deposit is at least 20,000USD, (15,000GBP), This might be in my price range... However, I would also like to try for an annulment for my wife, and I could not afford both straight off. 

Which, in your opinion, is more important?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Jaijav15 said:


> The deposit is at least 20,000USD, (15,000GBP), This might be in my price range... However, I would also like to try for an annulment for my wife, and I could not afford both straight off.
> 
> Which, in your opinion, is more important?


 (Some type) SRRV deposits can be INVESTED (with some demands). 
If you dont get beter VISA alternatve (e g by covid restrictions can perhaps be changed giving more options) and if you have some business mind, you can do the investment first, EARN by it and get money to the annulment in that order.


----------



## Jaijav15 (Jul 20, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> (Some type) SRRV deposits can be INVESTED (with some demands).
> If you dont get beter VISA alternatve (e g by covid restrictions can perhaps be changed giving more options) and if you have some business mind, you can do the investment first, EARN by it and get money to the annulment in that order.


Great idea mate, I shall look into that, thanks a lot


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Jaijav15 said:


> Great idea mate, I shall look into that, thanks a lot


In some regions "Harvest sharing" can be very good FAST earning if find trustworthy poor good farmers, which BOTH earn extra by, but risk if harvest fail. 
BUT NOT qualified for SRRV investmens, I suppouse.

"Harvest sharing" = One make the TEMPORARY investments for a crop, pig fatening or such PERIOD. The other has the land and make all work. Depending of product, but for rice its common with money back, then 25 - 33 percent of the rest to the financiere. Of them I know rice get good results mostllym I meam when the farmer is skilled and get the resources. Pigs and chickens has much biger risk get messed up or jiust break even. 

By you have a farm allready, I suppouse a qualified investment related to that. can be found. 

Department of Agriculture has statistics of crops with best earning per hectare (but in some cases they count wrong  
but their info can give hints. E g onions and garlic are normaly a the top list, while other crops can be overreactions in, geting to much producers folowing years so prices drops. BUT onions and garlic need condditions which are rather uncommon in Phils (except around Baguio and a bit from lloIlo.)

But do it legal this time  Some special permits can be needed depending of product. 
(E g the main product Im starting including the regular business permits can need over 40 permits from start to first "cash in" !!! and my second main need at least five.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you go for the SRRV classic, the smile doesn't allow investing the deposit, you could invest the deposit for a long-term lease ie leasing the house from your girlfriend.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> If you go for the SRRV classic, the smile doesn't allow investing the deposit, you could invest the deposit for a long-term lease ie leasing the house from your girlfriend.


 Better if find something to invest in EARNING by


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Better if find something to invest in EARNING by


You have two options that they consider a active investments or you leave it on deposit. The two options are invest in a condo or long-term lease. So the only earnings are bank interest.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> You have two options that they consider a active investments or you leave it on deposit. The two options are invest in a condo or long-term lease. So the only earnings are bank interest.´


 They arent active, thats passive...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> They arent active, thats passive...


Tell that to the PRA, that's what they consider as active investments.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

At one time PRA allowed investment in golf or country club shares too.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> At one time PRA allowed investment in golf or country club shares too.
> 
> Chuck


Yes I remember reading that years ago but it doesn't seem to be on the radar these days.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Tell that to the PRA, that's what they consider as active investments.


Agree. Putting money into property or long term lease is an active investment and realised when you exit/sell. Hopefully you make money, I always have with property no different to the stock market or art works,,,,,,, it's on paper not in your pocket,, yet.

The problem with the PRA and the SRRV, converting your deposit into property/lease are the legals. The PRA hold a caveat over the property etc etc. Legal costs to get in and out as well as time constraints certainly tarnish the gloss of this idea and one I have discounted some time ago. It took nearly 4 years for the legal fraternity to get my lease correct and an encumbrance on the title of our home without involving the PRA. Perish the thought.

Remember also that converting your SRRV deposit requires a minimum purchase/lease of US 50K so you have to also have those dollars to secure before you convert your SRRV deposit.
Honestly but only from my observations it ain't worth the head ache.

The SIRV requires US 75K to get in but as I'm retired these days never really looked into, perhaps Lunkan can fill us in on this type of visa, pro's and con's.

Good luck to the OP with the current changes and hope you secure a speedy return.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> The SIRV requires US 75K to get in but as I'm retired these days never really looked into, perhaps Lunkan can fill us in on this type of visa, pro's and con's.


 Con is demand more money 
Pro is more alternatives.
(But I just made a quick check of it back when they opened in november for such to get in, but they closed it, when it came worse mutations. We aimed at geting a friend of mine in to instruct them in place and for him to check if he want to live at the beach there. If I get there I will chose an other (perhaps 13a).



Gary D said:


> Tell that to the PRA, that's what they consider as active investments.


 I need to rest some first after I told DTI  they had to change their registration system - which they did 👍 - to make it posible to register "my" type of business. 
No I will leave telling PRA to someone else, I have a list f other things to tell oficials  According to the official info WHOLE business registration is suppoused to take 30 MINUTES, ours ISNT ready in 4 MONTHS... But close to - perhaps  Only the last step left. I thought BIR registration would be fast, because otherwice they cant start get tax 🤣 but not done yet in almost two months! After three visits they told us they wil phone when its done. That was almost a month ago... and we got same answer when we phoned them last week.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Con is demand more money
> Pro is more alternatives.
> (But I just made a quick check of it back when they opened in november for such to get in, but they closed it, when it came worse mutations. We aimed at geting a friend of mine in to instruct them in place and for him to check if he want to live at the beach there. If I get there I will chose an other (perhaps 13a).
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point for the OP when it comes to the alternative of an SIRV over an SRRV or perhaps a 13a mail order bride or a legitimate return. While I appreciate your trials and tribulations of getting your company/trust/business registered and off the ground here (quite a saga and a pat on the back to you for your perseverance and tenacity) I was simply asking your experience/s and knowledge for this type of visa.

Con, demand more money. (welcome to the Philippines)

Pro, is more alternatives. (what are they?)

I and I'm sure others including the OP would like to hear your experience with regards to the SIRV. as I'm sure you pursued this type of visa and related info and hope you can share.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> I think you missed the point for the OP when it comes to the alternative of an SIRV over an SRRV or perhaps a 13a mail order bride or a legitimate return. While I appreciate your trials and tribulations of getting your company/trust/business registered and off the ground here (quite a saga and a pat on the back to you for your perseverance and tenacity) I was simply asking your experience/s and knowledge for this type of visa.
> 
> Con, demand more money. (welcome to the Philippines)
> 
> Pro, is more alternatives. (what are they?)


 I thought it was obvious  by SIRV is INVESTORS visa.

Con. Demand more minimum money to be deposited compared to SRRV.
Minimum 75 000 usd.

Pro. SIRV aim at BUSINESS investors. So MANY alternatives.


bigpearl said:


> I and I'm sure others including the OP would like to hear your experience with regards to the SIRV. as I'm sure you pursued this type of visa and related info and hope you can share.


 As I wrote I will NOT go for SIRV Visa. I prefer even more flexibility than compared to SRRV so I can make "coach53" thinking out of the box solutions 
(E g I have found one for foreigners owning part of land, which I have mensioned some times, 
and a "simple solution" suiting to the business we are starting, but both I and business partner have right to chose some options f changes, which can make it rather close to 50-50 both concerning land owning and share profits in the future.)

So I have researched different Visa alternatives and found there are better alternatives than SIRV for me, so I stoped researching SIRV.
Here is the application form givin some hints
https://www.philembassy.no/sites/de...tion-Form-Checklist-for-Probationary-SIRV.pdf


----------

